# GHRP-6 10mg Mixing??



## jam786 (Mar 19, 2009)

How much Bac water would i mix into 10mg vial of ghrp-6? will be doin 100mcg shots 3xday.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Firstly are you sure it's 10mcg? The majority of ghrp's are bottled in 5mg's

Assuming it is 10mg then adding 1ml will give 100mcg @ 1iu, 2ml @ 2iu etc

simple maths, 10mg/100mcg = 100 shots per vial. Volume of water/100 = incremental units on a slin pin


----------



## jam786 (Mar 19, 2009)

cheers mate. Yeah its 10mg


----------



## rfeliz225 (Jan 2, 2018)

StephenC said:


> Firstly are you sure it's 10mcg? The majority of ghrp's are bottled in 5mg's
> 
> Assuming it is 10mg then adding 1ml will give 100mcg @ 1iu, 2ml @ 2iu etc
> 
> simple maths, 10mg/100mcg = 100 shots per vial. Volume of water/100 = incremental units on a slin pin


 Ok I understand this but not sure where exactly to draw up to on my "easy touch u100 insulin pin".

I have a 10mg vial of ghrp 6 and added 2ml of bacteriostatic water to it but not sure where I draw to on my syringe.

Is the 20 mark ok? I literally have 19 lines before that. The bigger lines are in increments of 10 with a slightly smaller line at 5, 15, 25, etc., and then everything else (2, 3, 4......) are the smallest lines.

Where do I draw for 100mcg of a 10mg vial filled with 2ml? 0.02 (which doesnt seem like enough) or 0.20 (which is what I thought would be it)


----------

